# Montine Electronic



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I managed to spot this yesterday at thursday's Govilon bootsale(near Abergavenny),to say i am pleased is an understatement!

I payed Â£9.50 for it,which i think is a total bargain.

Over the last 20 hours, it has been very accurate,

and everything seems to work as it should.

It has it's own distinctive sound when i hold it to my ear,which would be hard to describe(so i won't even try)

Obviously not the original bracelet,so i will have to invest in a nice 20mm strap,and i will clean the dial and hands to.

This watch is quickly becoming one of my favorites,and i am well chuffed to own my first electronic watch.

Sam. :cheers:














































movement to follow.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Snap only this one is not running at the moment (must send it to Paul) lovely colour to the dial on these which is difficult to photograph.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

great buy-but its a long way to Abergervenny


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Snap only this one is not running at the moment (must send it to Paul) lovely colour to the dial on these which is difficult to photograph.


Nice one,and great find,it will be great to get it working again,and yes it is hard to photograph,i took about 40 picks to get about 10 i could use,some of them were blurry but most just didn't catch the watch in the right light,giving the wrong colour impression of the dial.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> great buy-but its a long way to Abergervenny


Although i live in S,Wales,it was a 50 mile round trip for me!,i wasn't planning on going to Abergavenny but the bootsale i was going to was closed!,but i spoke to someone who had also tried for the same bootsale as me, and he told me about the Abergavenny one,so all was not lost!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I was going to clean the dial and hands,i usually grip the pin and unscrew the crown to get the movement out,or push down in a hole near the pin(sorry for not knowing the correct terminology)and i don't have a glass removal tool.

Could anyone please shed some light on how to take the movement out so i can clean the dial,i don't want to break anything.

Sam :cheers:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Well if no-one knows how to do it i will just have to try myself.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Here i go


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

sam. said:


> I was going to clean the dial and hands,i usually grip the pin and unscrew the crown to get the movement out,or push down in a hole near the pin(sorry for not knowing the correct terminology)and i don't have a glass removal tool.
> 
> Could anyone please shed some light on how to take the movement out so i can clean the dial,i don't want to break anything.
> 
> Sam :cheers:


1) Pull crown out to hand setting position

2) Press in button by the crown (in the depression) and remove crown & stem

3) Remove the two movement screws & clamps (1 and 9 in your last movt. photo)

4) Drop out movement thru back of case

If its a front loader, do 1) and 2) then remove crystal and then 3) and drop out movement thru front.

How are you going to clean the dial?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks very much for the help Paul.

I was going to use a cotton bud,and just make it slightly damp with alcohol?,it needs cleaning on the hands and battons,the dial looks ok really.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

There is an incredible amount of information on Silver Hawks website,

including info on my movement,i cant believe i didn't visit before!

i now know its a Dynotron ESA 9157 (1975), date,running at 28,800 bph!!(hope i got that right!)

Sam.


----------

